# Build a High End Media Center



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I was looking at D-Links MediaLounge Series of products and what they are planning for the Next Generation MediaLounge products and said wouldn't it be great if they would build a high end series 3 that had and did it all?

So my suggestion for TiVo is to build high end TiVo Media Center models along with your entry level models. I think the time has come where you (TiVo) need a real product line. Adding models with DVD burners was a start but now you need more.

Thanks,

atmuscarella


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Define High end?

The demoed S3 is pretty high end, with a high end price, IMO.

Although I whish they would add playback only clients to their offerings, and maybe a special NAS-like box that can serve media to the DVRs and encoder-less clients, if that is what you mean. Maybe also some TiVo compatible DVD players, that can directly play .tivo files form a burnt DVD or a memory device.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

classicsat, 

Hi, I would say high or higher end would be a TiVo that has additional hardware or software features that their entry level boxes do not have. So yes I do expect the Series 3 to be a higher end device, because I am still assuming there will be something like the current Series 2 available also. 

But I still not sure if the series 3 will be a high end media center or not. A media center needs to be able to access, store, organize, edit, and display photos, music, and video. If you take a look at the D-Link mediaLounge current and upcoming products you start to see some of this coming together (they still need work also). But they have some things TiVo could use like built in WiFi, built in picture card readers, ability to read and write USB Flash drives, ability to handle many video and music formats, plus additional Internet services. 

Of course the more hardware or software features you have the more it costs. Which is why I think it is time for TiVo to have a line of DVRs, enter level to high end. The high end media center DVRs may actually be full power computers and have very high costs, which is fine TiVo needs products for people to move up to when they have more money, just like the TV manufactures, most have $2-300 enter level TVs and build product lines up to $5-6000 large screen HD TVs. 

Thanks, 

atmuscarella


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

"Build a high end media center"? My modded Xbox, running Xbox Media Center (aka XBMC) does more than TiVo - so much so, that I haven't even watched my Series2 TiVo more than 6 hours total since getting my 50" plasma HDTV. I can download HDTV wide-screen shows and watch them, and it looks close enough to true HD that's it hard to tell the difference.

And all I spent on the Xbox was ~$400.

The Series3 - with HD recording - interests me, but the more I download shows and watch them, the more I realize I won't pay a premium price to get something I already get for free.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HotStuff2,

I don't have an Xbox, but as outline in Toms Hardware it sounds like it has many of the functions of what I would consider to be a high end media center.

I have nothing against hacking or modding but I do think someone should build a simple to use, fully functional product for the masses that doesn't require either, and I am hoping it will be TiVo. I think there are plenty of people willing to pay for good products, and a high end TiVo media center should be one.

Thanks,

atmuscarella


----------

